# Karpfen



## Störamigo (9. Juli 2012)

Hallo,
wie sieht das überhaupt mit Karpfen(Spiegel,Zeilen,__ Schuppenkarpfen) aus kann man die im Teich halten? Sind ja ähnlich wie Kois.
Kennt sich jemand damit aus ?

MfG 
Störamigo


----------



## Hagalaz (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Karpfen*

Klar wieso sollte das nicht gehen wenn der Teich entsprechend ist.


----------



## Joerg (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Karpfen*

Das sind auch Koi nur ohne Pigmentstörungen.
Koi haben genetisch bedingt Farben, diese sind über die Jahre selektiert worden.
Karpfen sind etwas widerstandsfähiger, da sie hier aufgewachsen sind.


----------



## Teichmen (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Karpfen*

Hallo

Ich habe 2 Stück drin ( Spiegler ) ca. 15cm aber die werden GROß, zum beobachten sehr sehr schön


----------



## Lucy79 (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Karpfen*

hmm.. also wenn ich mir das so angucke, kriegt der Begriff ,,Wasserschwein" ne ganz neue Bedeutung ;-)    http://www.google.de/imgres?q=Spieg...24&start=26&ndsp=21&ved=1t:429,r:3,s:26,i:166


----------



## willi1954 (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Karpfen*

Karpfen haben immer Hunger 

Dieses Exemplar ganz besonders, ist nun 4 Jahre in unserem Teich, als K2 (ca 25cm) eingesetzt.


LG Willi


----------



## Armatus (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Karpfen*

Willi, wie groß ist der als K6? 
Meiner kam als K0  in den Teich ist jetzt K2 und 30 cm groß 
Mein absoluter Lieblingsfisch!


----------



## Störamigo (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Karpfen*

Erstmal danke für die beiträge.
Aber im Verhalten sind die meine ich noch etwas anders als Kois, wegen dem kontakt mit Menschen. Oder?

MfG
Olaf


----------



## maga_graz (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Karpfen*

Meine Karpfen sind alle gleich scheu, egal, ob mit oder ohne Farbe, mit oder ohne Schuppen...

Und das ist gut so .... ist mir nu recht, wenn ihnen jeder Schatten am Ufer Angst macht


----------



## Zander35 (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Karpfen*

Hallo,

Karpfen gleichen Koi im Verhalten (können genauso "zahm" wie diese werden) , nur wachsen sie manchmal ein bisschen schlechter als Karpfen. Bei einem Bekannten haben sich auch mal Koi mit Karpfen vermischt, daraus entstanden viele kleine karpfen mit einem leichten Goldschimmer...


----------



## Christine (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Karpfen*

Hey Amigo,

Du weisst aber schon, dass auch Karpfen einen Gewissen Platz - d.h. also eine gewisse Teichgröße brauchen. Und Du willst deinen noch verkleinern...

Passt nicht wirklich zusammen, oder?


----------



## Zander35 (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Karpfen*



Zander35 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Karpfen gleichen Koi im Verhalten (können genauso "zahm" wie diese werden) , nur wachsen sie manchmal ein bisschen schlechter als Karpfen. Bei einem Bekannten haben sich auch mal Koi mit Karpfen vermischt, daraus entstanden viele kleine karpfen mit einem leichten Goldschimmer...


Sorry, meinte natürlich, Koi wachsen meist ein bisschen schlechter als Zuchtkarpfen. 

Da hat blumenelse wirklich recht, 8000 l sind für Karpfen UND Koi zu klein! Schau dir mal typische Karpfenteiche an: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRy--Pptna4&feature=related (Dort wird die Karpfenteichwirtschaft ein wenig erklärt )


----------



## willi1954 (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Karpfen*

2mio Liter Wasser, ´gibt es davon hier Bilder im Forum ? wäre ja mal intressant zu sehen, wie bei dir die Störhaltung geht.

LG Willi


----------



## Zander35 (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Karpfen*

Hallo Willi,

ich werde mal einen eigenen Threat erstellen, in dem ich alles rund um meine __ Störe reinstelle. Passt hier nicht so zum Thema


----------



## LotP (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Karpfen*

Also ich hab absolut Freude an meinem Spiegelkapfen im Teich. 
Mit den Schuppen oben am Rücken ist er einer der Schönsten Fische im Teich.
Und trotz, dass er vom Angeln von letzten Sommen stammt der zahmste Fisch den ich hab. Wächst toll und mit Koifutter auch schön gleichmässige und elegante Haut/Schuppen/Flossen.
Vor ner Woche probiert ihn aus der Hand zu füttern, seit 2 Tagen frisst er problemlos innerhalb von 5-15 sekunden aus der Hand. Größe würd ich auf ca. 50 cm schätzen - mit ner richtig schönen U-boot-Form.

Grad mal schnell raus um n paar Fotos zu machen.


----------



## Störamigo (1. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Karpfen*

Das der nach einem Jahr so zahm ist.

MfG
Olaf


----------

